# Bernard Hopkins calls UFC "Gay Porn"



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

New for some, old for others. I personally have never seen it before. Without a doubt, one of the dumbest rants I've ever listened to. He makes James Toney look like a public speaker.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

You heard it folks, MAA is a porno.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

Bernard Hopkins considers the UFC porn? How would he come to that conclusion, unless he's watching it with a bottle of lotion and a box of tissues? Hopkins is yet another reason why they should make professional boxers wear head gear. For he is another box who is clearly half brain dead due the head shots he took during his boxing career.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Guess I'm a big ol'*** then...


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I still respect this man for what he's done in the ring.

But I disagree

(yes ive seen this before)


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Love Hopkins and his career specially during his prime, but he has eaten way too many punches during that career as you can see from that video. With his logic in boxing you got 2 sweaty guys on their boxers hugging each other...
Basically if you get punched to your head too many times any sport can look like gay porn. Hopkins should clearly retire already...


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I didnt know gay sex was so rough, no wonder gays get so much grief, beating up there partners like that during sex is just disgusting and worst of all its legal. am just glad am not gay.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

lmao! Gay porn is innacurate though, I've always called wrestling "simulated man ****."


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> I didnt know gay sex was so rough, no wonder gays get so much grief, beating up there partners like that during sex is just disgusting and worst of all its legal. am just glad am not gay.


hey now, its not just the gays that like it rough on occasion :thumb02:


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Hopkins is right, MMA is nothing but porn involving very muscular men, usually.

Here's this guy nicknamed 'Rampage' bending over for his partner 'The Axe Murderer'...












Here's some guy with a gimp mask on, lifting the other guy's leg up to get a look...












Here's a guy trying to hug another guy, and a third guy watching for pleasure...












Here's a guy kissing another guy's leg...













And here's the 'Axe Murderer' again, pulling some camp pose that tells the other guy the fun is due to begin...












Hopkins must think college wrestling is porn too. There's porn everywhere, wont somebody censor this stuff so we can all watch boxers kissing each others necks for 36 minutes?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

Hopkins and other boxers are honestly just jealous because the masses now consider MMA to be "real fighting." When other boxers, and guys like Teddy Atlas talk about MMA, you can easily see their defense mechanism flare up because they know that an MMA fighter has more tools to beat a boxer.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

Those are possibly the most ****-erotic pictures I've ever seen. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a little bit turned on.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

i gotta say... after looking at those pictures... i well.. i...


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hopkins was one of the greatest text book boxers in recent time, but as for this video, lame, but not surprised at his off comments. Hopkins wasn't exactly M.I.T. bound prior to becoming a professional boxers.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

munkie said:


> Bernard Hopkins considers the UFC porn? How would he come to that conclusion, unless he's watching it with a bottle of lotion and a box of tissues? Hopkins is yet another reason why they should make professional boxers wear head gear. For he is another box who is clearly half brain dead due the head shots he took during his boxing career.


You obviously don't watch many Hopkins fights. He is fair from punch drunk.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

See how a boxer does against a wrestler. Keep calling him gay as you get slammed to the ground over and over again. Your boxing doesn't count for shit on the ground. 

Yes, thats a real fight. Not standing and pretending like ground fights don't exist. For the record I love boxing, but seeing videos like that piss me off.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

I stopped watching after he said"maa"! really Hopkins? Who cares what he says I mean seriously they wear PANTIES? I bet MMA is the only sport were the ATHLETES sweat? Apparently so. Also when in the world are "nuts in somebodies face" ever happen?

Its just another case of an arrogant,ignorant boxer talking crap about a sport they know they'd get whooped in by real fighters. In a real fight its not two dudes just standing and punching. I don't know whats more sad though the rant or the 3 people that actually find him funny in this video?

Simple fact is that to be a mixed martial artist it takes years YEARS to become truley great while in boxing its not so much. I'm not taking ANYTHING away from boxers the ones who aren't complete douchebags but to be in MMA it takes a lot more, its more demanding.

Jeeze he makes himself look so hypocritical in this video"I dont judge" yet calls them gays and ****?If someone degraded boxing he'd probably cry about it.

At the end of the day, he can take his CHILIDISH remarks because simply put he acted like a 5 year old and I even think they could come up with something better. Hopefully Anderson Silva boxes and ko's him with a high leg kick


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

Sousa said:


> Also when in the world are "nuts in somebodies face" ever happen?












(By the way, I agree with your entire post)


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Mx2 said:


> (By the way, I agree with your entire post)


lol i know it has happened but what I'm saying is that its rare though it does look funny 

I'd like to see him fight a guy like Junior Dos Santos though lol


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

Haha I know what you mean man, just happened to have that gif saved.


----------



## Heat02 (Dec 31, 2009)

I am a big fan of MMA, but to deny that it doesn't look homoerotic at times is stupid. I was watching a PPV with a couple of friends of mine, and they kept telling me that it's just two grown men humping each other. I was pretty embarrassed. It definitely isn't a freaking gay porno. Bernard is an idiot.

Someone needs to post the UFC **** gif...


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

I wonder what these people think about female mma fighters...are they lesbians or is that cool that they fight too?


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


>


:laugh:



Sousa said:


> I wonder what these people think about female mma fighters...are they lesbians or is that cool that they fight too?


I don't know about mma, but I'd sure grapple with Kyra Gracie if you know what I mean. :wink03:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

xeberus said:


> i gotta say... after looking at those pictures... i well.. i...


You know whats funny my friend painted that picture and its not Angelina just a little info


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Hopkins is right, MMA is nothing but porn involving very muscular men, usually.
> 
> Here's this guy nicknamed 'Rampage' bending over for his partner 'The Axe Murderer'...
> 
> ...


You win this thread. 

I want to rep you for this but I gotta spread the love first.......:thumb02:


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> New for some, old for others. I personally have never seen it before. Without a doubt, one of the dumbest rants I've ever listened to. He makes James Toney look like a public speaker.


Didn't Bernard spend like 12-15years in Prison, guess if anyone knows Gay porn Bernard does,lol


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

LOL, MMA does occasionally look gay. No stopping it. But the fact of the matter is that this guy is a 'tard who is sad that he spent his entire life learning a portion of fighting, only to later have the entire game of fighting shown to fans.

It'd be like learning how to dribble a basketball. No shooting, no passing - Just dribbling. Then, 20 years later the NBA arrives and people are playing basketball. You'd feel like a real tool and try to convince everyone, hopelessly, that all that mattered was dribbling.

So in the end, it's just sad, and when this guy is in his later 40's early 50's, he'll be out of money, enter an MMA fight, and get absolutely demolished. Such is the name of the game.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Sousa said:


> I wonder what these people think about female mma fighters...are they lesbians or is that cool that they fight too?


As I understand it, it's a mix of both.

I hoped to get in before the "it's only gay if you make eye contact" motivational poster, but I failed.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


>


This pic is great. 

And Rashad getting ready for love:


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Calibretto9 said:


> LOL, MMA does occasionally look gay. No stopping it. But the fact of the matter is that this guy is a 'tard who is sad that he spent his entire life learning a portion of fighting, only to later have the entire game of fighting shown to fans.
> 
> It'd be like learning how to dribble a basketball. No shooting, no passing - Just dribbling. Then, 20 years later the NBA arrives and people are playing basketball. You'd feel like a real tool and try to convince everyone, hopelessly, that all that mattered was dribbling.
> 
> So in the end, it's just sad, and when this guy is in his later 40's early 50's, he'll be out of money, enter an MMA fight, and get absolutely demolished. Such is the name of the game.


MMA is nowhere near the complete game of fighting. What it is a combination of some striking styles and some grappling styles applied to a competition. Boxing is a whole different game alltogether.


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

Glad Hopkins found something to get excited about.


----------



## TheCleeM (Jul 9, 2008)

my favorite part is the lady in the back saying "alright thats enough... lets talk about his fight or lets go"

except nobody wants to.. because its irrelevant.

the fact that this was/is such a great boxer yet the most exciting parts of his interviews are his opinions about ANOTHER SPORT shows where boxing is headed (or at least in the media's eyes).


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

heh... he's gotta do something to get media attention.... because after watching his last fight it won't be his boxing that is going to get him any recognition. :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown: 

Epic Fail by Hopkins for being the most inarticulate retard in boxing.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Sure Bernard... you'd get owned in a MAA fight.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

That Hopkins geezer is crazy, i'm sure he has never seen gay porn, i'm telling you...it looks nothing like MMA.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

I'm still confused as to what the Mathematical Association of America has to do with the UFC


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

punchbag said:


> Didn't Bernard spend like 12-15years in Prison, guess if anyone knows Gay porn Bernard does,lol


HA! I support that comment!
Bernard can only comment on what he knows best... boxing and gay porn... stuff hes been into his entire life :thumb02:


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

Who the $%&^ is Bernard Hopkins and why does anyone give a $%^$ what he thinks?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

zath the champ said:


> Who the $%&^ is Bernard Hopkins and why does anyone give a $%^$ what he thinks?


He's the 2nd best(Chad Dawson would tear him up) LHW boxer in the world. You shouldn't care what he thinks. He doesn't know what fans want to see.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

He's just jealous that 90% of the dudes (Including Kimbo) in "MAA" would choke him out in just under a minute.


That or kick his leg once and send him crying all the way back to "The Hood"


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Boxers are very very stupid, and this video shows it. You would never see a martial artist making a video like Hopkins.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

**** it. Lets bring up the Calzaghe fight because it suits the mood... heres Hopkins telling Joe he would, "never lose to a white man" :






... shortly before Calzaghe owned him.

I know, I know... not really related... but hey...

Also worth pointing out that Calzaghe rode Hopkins near the end of the fight ( Lesnar vs Herring stylee )... as you can imagine, Bernard was furious... I lol'd.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Jon Fitch fights ARE like watching gay porn I would imagine.


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

WOAH....wait a second ...looky what i found... 2 boxers 1 is assuming the k-9 position. AKA DOGGIE STYLE.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> **** it. Lets bring up the Calzaghe fight because it suits the mood... heres Hopkins telling Joe he would, "never lose to a white man" :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopkins is a prize prat. In the interview about MMA being gay porn, his statement that 'I'm from the hood' was one of the most cringeworthy and stupid things I've ever heard, but this tops it.


----------



## gogoplata boy (Oct 7, 2009)

I was a boxing fan for DECADES before discovering MMA...the one thing I always appreciated about "The Executioner" was his old school approach to boxing. He was slick on defense, and offered angles that were tough to deal with. In other words, I respect him as a pugilist, however, if memory serves me, prior to 9/11 he used to do his ring walk in a black leather mask...and before he got his career started he did time in prison...not county jail, but for real, no joke butt rapin' lock down. 

Hmmmm...maybe his past experiences he knows a little someting about the gay porn world to make such a comparison. I have more respect for James "lights were never on" Toney. At least he recognizes the sport's relavence...he may not be able to spell MMA, but at least he's willing to try it.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

hommage1985 said:


> You obviously don't watch many Hopkins fights. He is fair from punch drunk.


I use to watch him all the time. I know he's the best defensive fighter. I'm not saying he's taken alot of head shots. But he's obviously taken enough.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Spike must be an awfully liberal channel.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

munkie said:


> I use to watch him all the time. I know he's the best defensive fighter. I'm not saying he's taken alot of head shots. But he's obviously taken enough.


He speaks very well for a boxer who is 45 years old. Compare his speech pattern to somebody like Toney who has obviously taken a lot more punishment.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm not all that big on boxing so can anyone tell me if Hopkins' racism caused much of a stir?


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> **** it. Lets bring up the Calzaghe fight because it suits the mood... heres Hopkins telling Joe he would, "never lose to a white man" :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine if that quote was the other way around, Calzaghe saying he would never lose to a black man, he would be kicked out of the sport and branded a racist for the rest of his life. I mean what was hopkins implying by saying he would never lose to a white man?


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

DJ Syko said:


> Imagine if that quote was the other way around, Calzaghe saying he would never lose to a black man, he would be kicked out of the sport and branded a racist for the rest of his life. I mean what was hopkins implying by saying he would never lose to a white man?


You gotta be from the hood if you wanna be good.. apparently.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Boxing:

Two men

Shirtless

In silk shorts

Fighting over a purse and belt

Bernie might want to look in the mirror.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

A couple things here. Firstly B-Hop has said this exact same thing word for word a year or two ago. Secondly he is saying this for one reason and one reason only, to get in the headlines and to get attention, no more no less.


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

Josh 'sleazy' 'Koscheck's "fights" could be tagged gay porn.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Hiro said:


> I'm not all that big on boxing so can anyone tell me if Hopkins' racism caused much of a stir?


In the UK... not really. Funny enough, if it was any old fighter, I'm sure we would have made more fuss. But due to it being Joe, and us all knowing that hes awesome and is highly likely to kick Bernards arse... it kind of made us feel sorry for Hopkins a bit. Along the lines of... "silly old man doesn't know what hes talking about"

Dont know how that comment went down in the US. It should have caused more ripples than it did.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

that was uploaded october 2009.... we're in june 2010,


why are we discussing this now?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

MMA fans are so damn sensitive lol.

anyway this is old.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Boxing is on its downslope.... it's outdated, boring, generic, and begininging to look pretty ridiculous.


There is alot money there because of how long it took them to get where they're at... But that will eventually be gone as well.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Boxing is on its downslope.... it's outdated, boring, generic, and begininging to look pretty ridiculous.
> 
> 
> There is alot money there because of how long it took them to get where they're at... But that will eventually be gone as well.


After the Mayweather and Pacman fight, boxing will have blown its wad and there goes all the interest (figuratively & literally). 

For hardcore boxing fans there are still plenty of great fights to watch, but for the general masses who buy millions of PPV, I don't know whats left after Money May vs Manny.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> After the Mayweather and Pacman fight, boxing will have blown its wad and there goes all the interest (figuratively & literally).
> 
> For hardcore boxing fans there are still plenty of great fights to watch, but for the general masses who buy millions of PPV, I don't know whats left after Money May vs Manny.


There will always be interesting match ups out there, four years ago no one was talking about may vs pac.

all you haters just sit back and watch :thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

vilify said:


> There will always be interesting match ups out there, four years ago no one was talking about may vs pac.
> 
> all you haters just sit back and watch :thumbsup:




Okay.... we'll tune in four years from now. :thumbsup:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

vilify said:


> There will always be interesting match ups out there, four years ago no one was talking about may vs pac.
> 
> all you haters just sit back and watch :thumbsup:


lol, haters. I'm one of the few proponents for boxing here. Hating is rendering a negative opinion about the legitimacy of the sport. I didn't say boxing sucks and I didn't say boxing is boring, I like boxing and I appreciate the technical skills of boxers. Maybe I came off wrong, but I simply stated "CURRENT FACTS," and my points of disinterest into boxing was geared toward the "general masses," who's the next CURRENT big thing in boxing after Manny & May for million+ PPV buys? Nobody, "currently," I didn't say boxing as a sport is done after Manny/May, just that there aren't any super star fights in the near horizon that would keep the light burning. 

4 years is a long time for our ADD society. "IF" boxing is dormant for as long as you project, that's not good. I don't think it'll be 4 years, but I don't see any Mayweather, Pac level mega stars anytime soon.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


> After the Mayweather and Pacman fight, boxing will have blown its wad and there goes all the interest (figuratively & literally).
> 
> For hardcore boxing fans there are still plenty of great fights to watch, but for the general masses who buy millions of PPV, I don't know whats left after Money May vs Manny.


I remember MMA groupies saying the same thing about De la Hoya vs Mayweather.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Boxing is on its downslope.... it's outdated, boring, generic, and begininging to look pretty ridiculous.
> 
> 
> There is alot money there because of how long it took them to get where they're at... But that will eventually be gone as well.


Why do you watch MMA. You know that boxing is a big part of it right.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

hommage1985 said:


> Why do you watch MMA. You know that boxing is a big part of it right.


Does this question really need to be asked? Considering boxing is less than 10% of MMA and is.. well, 100% of boxing.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

hommage1985 said:


> Why do you watch MMA. You know that boxing is a big part of it right.


I watch MMA because I like to see who the superior fighter is.

And the whole "break it up" when a clinch happens kind of sucks....

Plus when a fighter gets tired he can't just spit out his mouth peice, take a knee or hug and expect a ref to save him...


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure boxing will be obsolete in 7-10 years as a major professional sport. It will still be around, but I imagine on the level of professional BJJ. MMA is growing ridiculously fast and interest in Boxing has declined severely. Honestly the only things keeping boxing alive right now is the possibility of a Mayweather/Pacquiao showdown, and the older generation that doesn't understand the ground game. Plus, as I mentioned before, society in general already has the perception that MMA is "real fighting" and that boxers are just a bunch of guys dancing around in the ring and tapping eachother occasionally with 10 oz. pillows. Why train to become just a puncher when you can choke guys out, take them down, or kick them in the head as well? That's the general mindset of the masses and their distinguishment between Boxing and MMA. An MMA fighter has more tools. Boxers like Bernard Hopkins know this, you can smell defense mechanism as clear as day when you hear most boxers babble in broken and confused vocabulary about MMA. 
Don't get me wrong, although I've never enjoyed Boxing, and admittedly do not know a thing about it, I appreciate the art and it's prevalence in MMA. But evolution happens, and MMA is emerging while boxing is fading.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

WhiteWolf said:


> I'm pretty sure boxing will be obsolete in 7-10 years as a major professional sport. It will still be around, but I imagine on the level of professional BJJ. MMA is growing ridiculously fast and interest in Boxing has declined severely. Honestly the only things keeping boxing alive right now is the possibility of a Mayweather/Pacquiao showdown, and the older generation that doesn't understand the ground game. Plus, as I mentioned before, society in general already has the perception that MMA is "real fighting" and that boxers are just a bunch of guys dancing around in the ring and tapping eachother occasionally with 10 oz. pillows. Why train to become just a puncher when you can choke guys out, take them down, or kick them in the head as well? That's the general mindset of the masses and their distinguishment between Boxing and MMA. An MMA fighter has more tools. Boxers like Bernard Hopkins know this, you can smell defense mechanism as clear as day when you hear most boxers babble in broken and confused vocabulary about MMA.
> Don't get me wrong, although I've never enjoyed Boxing, and admittedly do not know a thing about it, I appreciate the art and it's prevalence in MMA. But evolution happens, and MMA is emerging while boxing is fading.


I think you're way off. While boxing may decline in fans, it has more to do with management of the sport. Comparing boxing and mma is like comparing soccer and hockey. They both have the same goals win a fight/get it in the goal. There are a few minor similarities but that's it. Boxing problem is a management issue and judging issue. Managers like King, Arum, and even De la Hoya are ruining the sport. They have influenced judges, kept the best fights from happening, and have not put good fights on the same card. The sport will always have a following, but it needs to make some changes to get back to where it once was. A national commission would help this immensely. Also reexamining judging needs to happen. Judges need to look at meaningful punches, instead of just total punches.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I think you're way off. While boxing may decline in fans, it has more to do with management of the sport. Comparing boxing and mma is like comparing soccer and hockey. They both have the same goals win a fight/get it in the goal. There are a few minor similarities but that's it. Boxing problem is a management issue and judging issue. Managers like King, Arum, and even De la Hoya are ruining the sport. They have influenced judges, kept the best fights from happening, and have not put good fights on the same card. The sport will always have a following, but it needs to make some changes to get back to where it once was. A national commission would help this immensely. Also reexamining judging needs to happen. Judges need to look at meaningful punches, instead of just total punches.


As I said, I'm not a boxing fan. I'm addmittedly a WWE convert. I didn't care that it was fake, but boxing is just so monotnous and even professional wrestling, as fake as it is was more interesting to me because it offered variety. I agree with you about the management and the politics of boxing, and that's another reason why boxing is declining in interest. But my point is comparing the growth of MMA compared to the decline of boxing, and it's actually pretty evident. My theory is that an average person is more attracted to MMA than boxing because MMA offers more ways to win the fight instead of just punching someone. Because in a real fight, who adheres to the "honor" system that the older generation implemented of just standing and trading? The general perception is that MMA fighters are "tougher" because of this. I was a wrestler in the Hungarian special forces, and I'm currently a brown belt in BJJ. I have zero standup training. A guy trained in boxing could probobly KTFO me, but I'd just take him down and keep that from happening. Do you think I'll try and trade punches with a guy be it in an MMA fight or street fight? Hell no. It's not about how you fight as long as you win. That's why MMA is gaining stock, and Boxing is in decline.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

WhiteWolf said:


> As I said, I'm not a boxing fan. I'm addmittedly a WWE convert. I didn't care that it was fake, but boxing is just so monotnous and even professional wrestling, as fake as it is was more interesting to me because it offered variety. I agree with you about the management and the politics of boxing, and that's another reason why boxing is declining in interest. But my point is comparing the growth of MMA compared to the decline of boxing, and it's actually pretty evident. My theory is that an average person is more attracted to MMA than boxing because MMA offers more ways to win the fight instead of just punching someone. Because in a real fight, who adheres to the "honor" system that the older generation implemented of just standing and trading? The general perception is that MMA fighters are "tougher" because of this. I was a wrestler in the Hungarian special forces, and I'm currently a brown belt in BJJ. I have zero standup training. A guy trained in boxing could probobly KTFO me, but I'd just take him down and keep that from happening. Do you think I'll try and trade punches with a guy be it in an MMA fight or street fight? Hell no. It's not about how you fight as long as you win. That's why MMA is gaining stock, and Boxing is in decline.


I think you underestimate the amount of people in our generation that just want to see guys throw hands. There are so many guys in my neighborhood that I can't convince that Kimbo isn't a great fighter. They constantly say well, he lost in the UFC, but that's not like a "real fight". You can't do all that roll around on the ground stuff in a "real fight". Yes it is infuriating, but there is a large contingent that still feels this way.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I think you underestimate the amount of people in our generation that just want to see guys throw hands. There are so many guys in my neighborhood that I can't convince that Kimbo isn't a great fighter. They constantly say well, he lost in the UFC, but that's not like a "real fight". You can't do all that roll around on the ground stuff in a "real fight". Yes it is infuriating, but there is a large contingent that still feels this way.


You do have a very good point, but I guess our experiences have been different. The only individuals I have ever encountered like you described has been homophobic "classic" American men ranging in ages 50+ (roughly). I have lived in Sweden, Finland, Japan, and Argentina. Sweden and Finland are not great markets for either MMA or boxing. Japan is a heavy heavy market for MMA. It's probobly the biggest sport there is over there. Boxing to the Japanese is largely a joke. Argentina is not a heavy fight market either, but due to Brazil being it's neighbor, it is relatively influenced towards MMA. In Hungary, boxing isn;t prominent at all, and MMA only has mid-level interest. The one thing you cannot deny though, are the statistics regarding the growth of MMA and the decline of boxing.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I think you're way off. While boxing may decline in fans, it has more to do with management of the sport. Comparing boxing and mma is like comparing soccer and hockey. They both have the same goals win a fight/get it in the goal. There are a few minor similarities but that's it. Boxing problem is a management issue and judging issue. Managers like King, Arum, and even De la Hoya are ruining the sport. They have influenced judges, kept the best fights from happening, and have not put good fights on the same card. The sport will always have a following, but it needs to make some changes to get back to where it once was. A national commission would help this immensely. Also reexamining judging needs to happen. Judges need to look at meaningful punches, instead of just total punches.


UFC has bad judging all of the time. Are they influencing the judging too or is that only boxing? Or is it ok in the UFC because Dana plays the "You should never leave it in the hands of the judges line"


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

With all the respect for Hopkins, wich i consider a great fighter, but maybe those punches he took to the head, are finally "doing their thing".
Plus: boxers tend to hug themselves very very often. That's also kinda gay, isn't it?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

hommage1985 said:


> UFC has bad judging all of the time. Are they influencing the judging too or is that only boxing? Or is it ok in the UFC because Dana plays the "You should never leave it in the hands of the judges line"


However the UFC doesn't influence judging. Golden Boy, King, and Arum fighters don't ever lose close or even not so close decisions. The UFC has bad decisions, but they don't have a stake in the outcome for the most part. Boxing promoters have a definite stake in their fighter winning the decision.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

The biggest problem with Boxing is the way they promote their events and fighters or lack thereof. There are alot of really talented Boxers out there you just never hear about them because the promoters in Boxing currently really suck compared to what the UFC is doing currently to build hype around their events and fighters. Another thing that hurts Boxing is that the heavyweight division isn't all that exciting at the moment. Boxing will never die completely and it's only a matter of time before another Ali or Tyson comes along and renergizes the heavyweight division and thusly draws alot more attention onto the sport. I love Boxing and always have, I love MMA too. I buy almost every MMA PPV and Boxing PPV, I dont see why people cant watch both. I also watch, Hockey, Football, Soccer, Baseball, Basketball.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

streetpunk08 said:


> The biggest problem with Boxing is the way they promote their events and fighters or lack thereof. There are alot of really talented Boxers out there you just never hear about them because the promoters in Boxing currently really suck compared to what the UFC is doing currently to build hype around their events and fighters. Another thing that hurts Boxing is that the heavyweight division isn't all that exciting at the moment. Boxing will never die completely and it's only a matter of time before another Ali or Tyson comes along and renergizes the heavyweight division and thusly draws alot more attention onto the sport. I love Boxing and always have, I love MMA too. I buy almost every MMA PPV and Boxing PPV, I dont see why people cant watch both. I also watch, Hockey, Football, Soccer, Baseball, Basketball.


I agree but I think the biggest problem is that these guys aren't seen. A lot of the mma stars you see all the way up for their careers. You see them on the undercards. They fight other talented fighters. Boxing undercards are terrible. Either it's two guys you don't care to see at all, or one guy beating down an extremely overmatched fighter.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

limba said:


> With all the respect for Hopkins, wich i consider a great fighter, but maybe those punches he took to the head, are finally "doing their thing".
> Plus: *boxers tend to hug themselves very very often. That's also kinda gay, isn't it?*


It's only gay if MMA fighters do it, according to Hopkins.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> However the UFC doesn't influence judging. Golden Boy, King, and Arum fighters don't ever lose close or even not so close decisions. The UFC has bad decisions, but they don't have a stake in the outcome for the most part. Boxing promoters have a definite stake in their fighter winning the decision.


Really, how did you come to this conclusion genius. Oscar De la Hoya was the biggest draw in the sport for years and he lost close controversial decisions. UFC does obviously have a stake in the outcome because certain fighters are more marketable than others. Case in point Hamil against Bisping.


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

Hopkins must be gay himself. And into violent man-sex. That's cool - each to their own.

I don't think any straight guy would compare MMA to 'gay porn'.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

attention said:


> HA! I support that comment!
> Bernard can only comment on what he knows best... boxing and gay porn... stuff hes been into his entire life :thumb02:



Guess he's dished out a few triangle chokes (wink wink)in the Pen,lol


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

I respected Hopkins as a fighter until he started with the racist shit (vs. Calzaghe). Dude doesn't make sense (not a factor of damage to the brain) as I truly think he's a bigot.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

does this mean im gay? /sigh, my parents are gonna be disappointed in me


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Bernard was right, just look at the Rashad/Rampage fight lol


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

hommage1985 said:


> Really, how did you come to this conclusion genius. Oscar De la Hoya was the biggest draw in the sport for years and he lost close controversial decisions. UFC does obviously have a stake in the outcome because certain fighters are more marketable than others. Case in point Hamil against Bisping.


While De la Hoya was on the bad end of some bad decisions, this was pre-Golden Boy. Golden Boy now has a huge deal with HBO, which controls Boxing. Showtime has a few big name fighters, but for the most part if you want the big bucks it's HBO. The deal with HBO has given Golden Boy an extreme amount of power in the sport. Hamil vs Bisping was more a case of hometown judges than the UFC influencing outcomes.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Think I remember reading that there were 2 American judges and 1 Brit in the Hamill-Bisping fight weren't there? Also, weren't those 2 American judges the ones that gave Bisping the decision?


----------

